# CAUTION: This is NOT gentle.



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

My 10 month old DD will ONLY go to sleep if I physically restrain her.









We nurse side-lying, then when she pops off I cuddle her (usually facing me or on her back) and hold her arms down against her chest. She screams. Then she goes to sleep. I hate it but nothing else works.

She will not nurse to sleep. She will finish eating and then scream to get up. While screaming she kicks, bites, scratches, smacks, pulls hair, flips, arches her back. She draws blood with her fingernails, on both of us. Will not let you hold/rock/bounce her. Will only stop screaming and fighting if you hold her upright facing out. This can go on for HOURS.

She takes prevacid for reflux so I don't think it's acid. No ear infections. No teeth coming in. We do very little dairy or soy. Definitely over-tired but I cannot get her to sleep, ever. If I set her down to let her play more she will crawl directly in to a wall, wallop her head, then lay down and scream and throw herself around on the floor. Same reaction when Daddy tries. Every. Night.

I'm starting to think there is something wrong with her.

How can I be a gentle mama when we have these fights every night?


----------



## naupakamama (Mar 26, 2005)

No advice but wanted to send a







your way.


----------



## SandyBeachBums (Nov 14, 2002)

How about a weighted blanket? Have you tried a gf/cf diet for yourself and DD?


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

What about swaddleing her, like a small baby? My Oldest has sensory issues (we now know) and when he was little I had to wrap him up like a burrito, so that he couldn't move. That and tracing his face after that was all that worked on him for a long time.

I also learned with the other kids that Prevacid didn't work on them, made them more agressive and hyper. I thought the medication was working on their reflux it actually wasn't controlling it. I have better luck with colic tablets by hylands and gripe water by little tummies (the other big brand didn't work well on my kids- go figue) both of those remedies can be taken with prevacid btw.

I am interested in seeing what other mom's have to say...
Do you babywear? Have you tried to get her to sleep in a back pack carrier...like a www.thekoreanbaby.blogspot.com velcro carrier? Just throwing stuff out there.....


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

My oldest was like this for a while. There was just too much going on, i guess, in her brain. She outgrew it in a few months.


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Are you sure that the prevacid is at the right dose?
Have you talked to a therapist about this behavior?
How about her diet? Feingold maybe?

ETA: when DD was overtired, overhwelmed we've wrapped her in a towel sort of like a burrito baby...it helped her calm down and we sang softly in her ear even if she was tantruming.


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justKate* 
My 10 month old DD will ONLY go to sleep if I physically restrain her.









We nurse side-lying, then when she pops off I cuddle her (usually facing me or on her back) and hold her arms down against her chest. She screams. Then she goes to sleep. I hate it but nothing else works.

She will not nurse to sleep. She will finish eating and then scream to get up. While screaming she kicks, bites, scratches, smacks, pulls hair, flips, arches her back. She draws blood with her fingernails, on both of us. Will not let you hold/rock/bounce her. Will only stop screaming and fighting if you hold her upright facing out. This can go on for HOURS.

She takes prevacid for reflux so I don't think it's acid. No ear infections. No teeth coming in. We do very little dairy or soy. Definitely over-tired but I cannot get her to sleep, ever. If I set her down to let her play more she will crawl directly in to a wall, wallop her head, then lay down and scream and throw herself around on the floor. Same reaction when Daddy tries. Every. Night.

I'm starting to think there is something wrong with her.

How can I be a gentle mama when we have these fights every night?

Have you been over to the allergy forum? If your DD has food sensitivities even just a little gluten, soy or dairy can set her off. I'm not saying she has food allergys but by her behavior and the fact she has reflux at 10 months old still doesn't sound "normal" to me. I would definitely check the allergy forum! Does she have any other symptoms such as rashes, constipation, etc???


----------



## Jackies Ladybug (Jun 19, 2008)

i had similar difficulties with my daughter at 10 months, i swaddled her in a tight blanket and rocked her to sleep like a bitty baby.
it was the only thing to do to keep from getting a black eye and staying up until 4 am.
she grew out of it, now at 13 months she goes to sleep pretty peacefully again.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

What about swaddleing her, like a small baby? My Oldest has sensory issues (we now know) and when he was little I had to wrap him up like a burrito, so that he couldn't move.
Swaddling seems really violent--as bad as holding her down by the way she protests. And now that she's bigger its hard to keep her contained. But I might try a light towel...

Quote:

Do you babywear?
She loves the Ergo but will only tolerate riding on front. This keeps her calm, but she won't sleep in it. When she gets sleepy she starts arching and trying to throw herself out of it; screaming, scratching my face, etc.

Quote:

Are you sure that the prevacid is at the right dose?
Have you talked to a therapist about this behavior?
How about her diet? Feingold maybe?
I'm not sure. Her low dose of prevacid keeps the _symptoms_ away, but I haven't taken her to the pediatric GI because honestly I don't like subjecting her to doctors' visits (she was a NICU baby due to reflux/gas and suspected NEC--which resolved, thank God). The ped isn't concerned (surprise surprise) and I haven't taken her to the homeopath. What's Feingold?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom61508* 
Have you been over to the allergy forum? If your DD has food sensitivities even just a little gluten, soy or dairy can set her off. I'm not saying she has food allergys but by her behavior and the fact she has reflux at 10 months old still doesn't sound "normal" to me. I would definitely check the allergy forum! Does she have any other symptoms such as rashes, constipation, etc???

No rashes, no constipation. When I first cut back on dairy I ate more soy, and she really reacted to that: explosive, loose green poop with chunks, stomach cramps, fussiness. But I still eat "hidden" soy and dairy, so I guess that could be causing the problem. Maybe an elimination diet is in order? Ugh! What are other symptoms of food sensitivities?


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Feingold is a diet plan that takes out all additives that cause a lot of behavior issues for some children


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

We had to do this with one of my kids too. . . she'd fight going to sleep, but DH would put her against his chest, pop a binky in her mouth and sort of hold her head down and the binky in at the same time while holding her arms down with his other arm. No joke, it was like her 'off' switch. . . she'd just immediately give in and close her eyes. It was around the time she learned to crawl and walk (the one begat the other in rapid succession) and she's just naturally a very busy kid. I think she just needed the help turning her brain off for the night.

Don't be too hard on yourself mama. . . it's not like you're leaving her in a crib to cry for hours and hours. You're still parenting her to sleep in a way that works.


----------



## maeby (Nov 4, 2007)

please dont think of swaddling as violent because it could really be just what she needs! i swaddled my son from birth to 11 months and my ped swaddled her daughter almost to 18mos! developmentally they are going through and processing SOOOO much! swaddling helps to calm their bodies and minds and relax. i would swaddle my son, lay next to him and pat his belly sing a song or shush him and within 5 minutes he would be out. without the swaddle he would've never gone to sleep. he loved being swaddled. it was such relief for him. like "thanks mama, i just cant seem to control my body right now so it feels really good to be held still."


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

no judgment from me mama, just empathy and a btdt. both of my kiddos had/have sensory issues. didnt know it when my now 15yo ds was a lil one but even after therapy my now 7.5yo ds still sometimes needs a firm hand holding him down to settle. he never liked a weighted blanket, though i thought it was great idea.







he also likes deep and i mean deep stim on his skull. compared to that, trust me, swaddling an older infant is far from violent. LOL


----------



## JL83 (Aug 7, 2009)

We swaddled DD until almost 12 months. Then we did it only while she was falling asleep and released it, it took just over a month to transition her from swaddled to sleep to the sling.

But she could not stop moving long enough to fall asleep.


----------



## Harmony08 (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kristinekristine* 
please dont think of swaddling as violent because it could really be just what she needs! i swaddled my son from birth to 11 months and my ped swaddled her daughter almost to 18mos! developmentally they are going through and processing SOOOO much! swaddling helps to calm their bodies and minds and relax. i would swaddle my son, lay next to him and pat his belly sing a song or shush him and within 5 minutes he would be out. without the swaddle he would've never gone to sleep. he loved being swaddled. it was such relief for him. like "thanks mama, i just cant seem to control my body right now so it feels really good to be held still."











I haven't ever thought of swaddling as violent in any way. It is gently wrapping your baby. Nothing sinister. It makes them feel safe and secure. Your daughter seems to need that kind of feeling in order to fall asleep. I always swaddled my son and nursed him sidelying. Out like a light. He never stayed asleep unswaddled.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kristinekristine* 
please dont think of swaddling as violent because it could really be just what she needs! i swaddled my son from birth to 11 months and my ped swaddled her daughter almost to 18mos! developmentally they are going through and processing SOOOO much! swaddling helps to calm their bodies and minds and relax. i would swaddle my son, lay next to him and pat his belly sing a song or shush him and within 5 minutes he would be out. without the swaddle he would've never gone to sleep. he loved being swaddled. it was such relief for him. like "thanks mama, i just cant seem to control my body right now so it feels really good to be held still."

That makes sense. She really can't control herself--she just HAS to move. So what do you use to swaddle them when they get bigger? Just a bigger blanket?

I just think of swaddling (and holding her down) as violent because of the way she protests it--she really acts like we're killing her. With tears and everything. Its awful.


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

my 2 cents, it's diet related. my boys have food intolerances and they will definitely cause sleep and behavioral issues in them, and they had/have reflux issues when they consume anything that they are intolerant to, or get it via my breastmilk. i think the prevacid for the reflux is just a band aid for the situation and it would be good to go on an elimination diet. they suck, but the ladies over there in the allergy forum are very smart and just because you have to eliminate foods now doesn't necessarily mean you will never get them back. anyhow, good luck! hope you figure out a workable solution!


----------



## Harmony08 (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justKate* 
That makes sense. She really can't control herself--she just HAS to move. So what do you use to swaddle them when they get bigger? Just a bigger blanket?

I just think of swaddling (and holding her down) as violent because of the way she protests it--she really acts like we're killing her. With tears and everything. Its awful.

At that age we used the large swaddlemes. I have heard that miracle blanket is better but have no experience with it. My son would cry sometimes when we swaddled him but he was always already tired and upset about the diaper change anyway. we thought of swaddling as the way to calm him down. Once he started to nurse he was fine. When he would wake up swaddled he was fine with it. Sometimes he wouldn't fall asleep right away after nursing so we would just cuddle awhile while he was swaddled . so I think for him the crying was more just general overtired upset than swaddle anger.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LemonPie* 
You're still parenting her to sleep in a way that works.

I don't have any advice. Hugs. But I just wanted to agree with the above...


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justKate* 
Swaddling seems really violent--as bad as holding her down by the way she protests. And now that she's bigger its hard to keep her contained. But I might try a light towel...

She loves the Ergo but will only tolerate riding on front. This keeps her calm, but she won't sleep in it. When she gets sleepy she starts arching and trying to throw herself out of it; screaming, scratching my face, etc.

I'm not sure. Her low dose of prevacid keeps the _symptoms_ away, but I haven't taken her to the pediatric GI because honestly I don't like subjecting her to doctors' visits (she was a NICU baby due to reflux/gas and suspected NEC--which resolved, thank God). The ped isn't concerned (surprise surprise) and I haven't taken her to the homeopath. What's Feingold?

No rashes, no constipation. When I first cut back on dairy I ate more soy, and she really reacted to that: explosive, loose green poop with chunks, stomach cramps, fussiness. But I still eat "hidden" soy and dairy, so I guess that could be causing the problem. Maybe an elimination diet is in order? Ugh! What are other symptoms of food sensitivities?

Ohhhh Soy is terrible !!! I don't mean that in a judge mental way I just know how bad it is for EVERYONE!!! Are you eating processed foods with a lot of additives/preservatives? Behavioral problems can also be a symptom of food sensitivities. There are so many symptoms and every child reacts differently. Does she have allergy shiners? Dark around the eyes or puffiness?? I'm not an expert but went through this a few months ago so I hope you check the allergy forum because the mamas on there are very knowledgeable.


----------



## dahlialia (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree that it seems like she needs some sort of swaddling to be able to sleep. With the screaming, though, could it also be that she is overtired by the time you are putting her down to bed?


----------



## KimPM (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *desertpenguin* 
my 2 cents, it's diet related. my boys have food intolerances and they will definitely cause sleep and behavioral issues in them, and they had/have reflux issues when they consume anything that they are intolerant to, or get it via my breastmilk.









With our DS, food sensitivites led to all kinds of sleep and behavioral issues. He also has SPD (sensory processing disorder), so how much of it was sensory and how much was the food issues, I don't know. But I DO know that if he gets a food he's sensitive to, his general sensitivities go WAY up.

Sometimes the only way we got DS to sleep was in an indoor swing. Somewhere around 10 months old, we got one of those Step 2 toddler swings and installed it into the unfinished utility room ceiling. Every so often we had to change the approach and then we bounced him on one of those exercise balls. We held him at the armpits for best support and bounced him. We also put on a PBS nature show and sat in front of that at the same time. Worked pretty well.

I was also wondering if she sleeps with her upper body elevated. She may need that while you are sorting out the food issues.


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 3, 2003)

My oldest son was similar as OP's daughter. I had to rework my diet completely eliminating all dairy and "gassy" foods. I swaddled. The big thing for me was using "white noise" to calm DS down. I used a anti-colic cd (I can give the title if you wish) on a high volume every night to soothe him - the poor guy had to listen to the cd for 2 years until he was able to sleep without completely freaking! It does pass eventually (feels liike it won't though).


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

DD2 is a much easier sleeper than DD1. We swaddled DD1 till about 15 months, she just needed the resistance to cue her in on the fact that she was tired and it was time to sleep.

DD2, though, just figured out walking and has more teeth coming in. She's 11 months. The back arching and the "I don't wanna go to sleep nooooowwwwww" attitude at all hours of the night is exhausting, maddening, frustrating, you name it. I actually returned to swaddling her this morning for her nap, and it did the trick. Haven't swaddled her in several months.

I think for DD2, she's anxious that DD1 is still awake, she doesn't want to miss anything, and despite a sound machine, black out shades, and my best efforts, I just don't make good sleepers. I think for DD1, she couldn't relax at all on her own, she needed me every step of the way (though at 2.5 started putting herself to bed). DD2, I think, has reached all her physical milestones early (sitting unassisted at 4 months, pulling up at 5.5 months, walking independently at 10 months) but her verbal is lagging behind.

We've had about 3 really rough nights in a row with DD2 (DH kept them out too late Friday and it wrecked everything for days!), but then today for the first time she gave the phone a kiss when we were on speakerphone with Daddy, she pointed to something to communicate with me, she hugged her big sister (on purpose!) and, crap I forgot already, but she did something else that was new today.

There's a lot going on in those brains and bodies! Who has time to sleep!?!


----------



## BCFD (Jun 21, 2006)

DD2 just turned 4 and has horrible reflux and has been on prevacid since she was about 4 months old. She can now tell us her "stomach burns" and when she is asleep you can sometimes smell the reflux...it's just awful. She also has sensory issues and just can't stop moving and is constantly seeking input. We swaddled her until she was 8 months old and now it all makes sense. I would have to pretty much hold her tight or tie her up in a swaddle...it was awful, awful. She would scream and scream and it made me feel so sad for her. I'm sure a lot of it had to do with the combo reflux and sensory issues.

I agree that you should try a weighted blanket. You can also make them yourself for MUCH cheaper. DD still has major issues going to sleep at night and it's not uncommon for her to still be awake at 11pm. We have just succumbed to it being her natural bio rhythm and she'll sleep when she is tired. She does take a good 2 hour nap at preschool every day, so I don't worry she's not getting enough rest.

Good luck, Mama!!!


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

She does have the red, shiny rings around her eyes. Are those allergy shiners? I just assumed that was from being overtired. She definitely stays overtired.

Last night was much better because she was completely exhausted--only took a 1/2 hour nap at 10:30 at daycare. Tried to nap her at 4:30, with no success. Then awake until 6:45 p.m.; to sleep with minimal screaming (so tired she couldn't sit up) and her regular night wakings. I was ready to swaddle her at the first sign of screaming.

Sounds like I need to 1) learn to make a weighted blanket (the ones I saw online were like $85!) and 2) head over to the allergies forum....


----------



## Lennon (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justKate* 
That makes sense. She really can't control herself--she just HAS to move. So what do you use to swaddle them when they get bigger? Just a bigger blanket?

I just think of swaddling (and holding her down) as violent because of the way she protests it--she really acts like we're killing her. With tears and everything. Its awful.

I still swaddle my 15 mo old for naps (he no longer needs it at bedtime). I use the Aidan and Anais muslin wraps - they are much larger than other swaddling blankets and are slightly strechy. If he is really fighting I use two in tandem like this:

1) lay the first blanket down with the top corner folded down about a 1/3 of the way
2) lay the second blanket down with the top corner folded down in half
3) place baby on blankets lining shoulders up with the top of the blankets
4) gently hold baby's right arm down at side, bring right edge of top blanket over arm and under baby's backside - right arm should now be held down at side by baby's weight (i always leave a little bit of wiggle room)
5) repeat with left arm - both arms should now be held down at baby's sides
6) take right edge of bottom blanket and wrap all the way around baby tucking under baby's backside
7) repeat with left edge of bottom blanket

The muslin wraps are particularly nice for the double wrap because they are very light and breathable. I have DS dressed only in onesie when doing this. I was concerned about him rolling over while swaddled but my ped assured me this was not a problem. It's worth a shot! Good luck!


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kristinekristine* 
please dont think of swaddling as violent because it could really be just what she needs! i swaddled my son from birth to 11 months and my ped swaddled her daughter almost to 18mos! developmentally they are going through and processing SOOOO much! swaddling helps to calm their bodies and minds and relax. i would swaddle my son, lay next to him and pat his belly sing a song or shush him and within 5 minutes he would be out. without the swaddle he would've never gone to sleep. he loved being swaddled. it was such relief for him. like "thanks mama, i just cant seem to control my body right now so it feels really good to be held still."

I agree. My 13 month old still gets swaddled. Not violent at all, she just can't calm herself on her own.


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

DS is 2.5, and I still wrap him up in a blanket sometimes to calm him down after a tantrum. He has sensory issues, and that age, he very much needed weight on him to go to sleep. Some nights, I would have to lay with my arm and leg on top of him while he nursed to sleep. I still put limbs over him to help him settle sometimes. He didn't "like" it at that age, but now he knows that he needs it and will ask for it.

Good luck to you, we are looking into weighted blankets ourselves.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justKate* 
No rashes, no constipation. When I first cut back on dairy I ate more soy, and she really reacted to that: explosive, loose green poop with chunks, stomach cramps, fussiness. But I still eat "hidden" soy and dairy, so I guess that could be causing the problem. Maybe an elimination diet is in order? Ugh! What are other symptoms of food sensitivities?

If this was the case, I'd definitely cut out all hidden soy at least. Maybe dairy, too, but you could try soy first because it doesn't take as long to get out of your system. I'd also try propping her up on a firm wedge or putting the mattress on an incline.


----------



## TulsiLeaf (Nov 23, 2009)

have you thought about putting her down to sleep by herself? Maybe she is one of those babies that doesn't like to be cuddled?

I do agree with the good sensitivies though. Those can be terrible.


----------



## lucifugous (Nov 13, 2008)

I couldn't read through all the replies, but my main thought is, if she is screaming after nursing while laying down, that definitely points to reflux!! Even if you are giving prevacid, it's a good idea to have the her propped up somehow (during the nursing as well as sleeping). Can't hurt!! It can be a huge PITA to nurse like that if all you can use is pillows, but so worth it if it makes the difference.


----------



## Bird Girl (Mar 12, 2007)

Just wanted to share our experience: my DD COULD NOT go to sleep if someone was touching her--from the day we brought her home from the hospital until now (she's 7.5) she has to be alone to go to sleep. When she was tiny, she would sometimes bang her head (softly) on her crib, and my pediatrician said it wasn't totally unusual and that it was soothing in some way to many babies. I always thought I'd cosleep, but my actual baby wasn't having any of it. She had to be in her crib, in her own room, with the curtains closed and the lights off.

Some babies don't get the co-sleeping memo! However, my dd is a great sleeper today (and was all through toddlerhood, too) and is very secure. She just likes to fall asleep by herself!


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

I highly doubt that this is a "I just want to sleep by myself" issue, especially if co-sleeping has been going well up until this point. I found with my son that he was a terrible sleeper all around, but sleeping alone would never have worked. There truly are kids who can't turn off their brains at night to sleep, or calm their bodies enough to lie still and let go. I think you're doing the right thing by helping her out.

And truly (I don't want to scare you) 10 months through 14 months was the worst period for us. He walked at 13 months, and after he really had the hang of it, he started sleeping better at night. He still sleeps worse than most kids his age, but it is worlds better than it was.







Hang in there, mama.


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

My 11 month old fights sleep with everything in him while I rock him in my arms. He stops when I turn him out-facing because he thinks I'm not trying to put him to sleep anymore. IMO some kids just don't want to sleep because there's so much else to do. Hopefully, its a phase they'll grow out of.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for all of the good thoughts and suggestions. I've had no soy and no dairy (I think) for 2 days now and we had another "okay" night last night. I've also cut gluten out of her diet (but not entirely from mine yet). Still giving the prevacid + going to make an appointment with the GI.

So last night: We did the bedtime routine, then tried to lay down at 7, swaddled. Not tired, but not screaming, just chatting. So we got up and played quietly.

Tried again at 8, swaddled. Not tired, but again not screaming. Played quietly until 9.

Sleep at 9 with only some quiet protesting, again swaddled and with the weight of both of my arms on her.









SOMETHING is working!! Either soy/dairy/gluten sensitivies, weight/swaddling, or something else, but I am so (cautiously) optimisitc at this point!


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Hooray! Glad to hear it's going well! Sending some good sleep vibes your way.

You're a loving mama.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

A good friend had a similar experience with her daughter for over a year until she found out it was allergy-related. As soon as she identified the foods causing the issues, the sleep issues resolved themselves. Might be something to look into?


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

This sounds a great deal like a diet/food sensitivity issue.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justKate* 
Thanks for all of the good thoughts and suggestions. I've had no soy and no dairy (I think) for 2 days now and we had another "okay" night last night. I've also cut gluten out of her diet (but not entirely from mine yet). Still giving the prevacid + going to make an appointment with the GI.

So last night: We did the bedtime routine, then tried to lay down at 7, swaddled. Not tired, but not screaming, just chatting. So we got up and played quietly.

Tried again at 8, swaddled. Not tired, but again not screaming. Played quietly until 9.

Sleep at 9 with only some quiet protesting, again swaddled and with the weight of both of my arms on her.









SOMETHING is working!! Either soy/dairy/gluten sensitivies, weight/swaddling, or something else, but I am so (cautiously) optimisitc at this point!

it can take up to two weeks to get it all out of your systems so keep at it mama!!


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justKate* 
No rashes, no constipation. When I first cut back on dairy I ate more soy, and she really reacted to that: explosive, loose green poop with chunks, stomach cramps, fussiness. But I still eat "hidden" soy and dairy, so I guess that could be causing the problem. Maybe an elimination diet is in order? Ugh! What are other symptoms of food sensitivities?

Oh DEFINITELY an elimination diet is in order!
Have you checked out the Dr. Sears elimination diet? My daughter was "colicky" for 10 months of her life - ALWAYS had to be held, always fussy, had to be held upright, while we did deep knee squats in order for her to fall asleep. And then we couldn't put her down. Until I went back to a breastmilk only diet for her, and a barebones diet for myself (no dairy, no soy, no eggs, no wheat, etc., plus I was already vegetarian - it was a bit crazy for a few weeks there) - then gradually introduced things back into my diet, then hers, one at a time, keeping a detailed daily log. It made such a huge difference.

Dr Sears elimination diet: http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/t041200.asp
Dr Sears colic causing foods in breastmilk: http://www.askdrsears.com/html/8/t083301.asp
Dr Sears tracking down food allergies: http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/t041800.asp

Just a note: PLEASE don't substitute soymilk for milk. Its just as allergenic, with the added downfall of being loaded with aluminum from processing, as well as being hormone mimicking. Studies suggest this leads to growth/hormone problems in babies. I personally skip it altogether. Try ricemilk if you need a substitute, though if you find milk is not the allergen culprit, organic, grass fed, and raw (if available) is best.

Take care & please update on your & her progress!


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Still okay! I'm doing my best at soy and dairy free, and the baby is eating only fruits, veggies, and meat in terms of solids. Last night was a little rougher because she fell out of bed for the first time







but overall things seem better.

The dark red rings around her eyes are gone, which is a major sign that there is a food sensitivity there. The investigation continues....


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

i wasn't able to read all the posts....

besides what everyone else said:

dose she nap? is it the same issue at nap time? if she doesn't nap you might try and see if it helps at night time. also perhaps you could try some rhythm to bedtime? Like start about an hour before, bath, clean diaper/clothing, reading a book, singing a song, rocking, nursing..... same every night to give her more wind down time before dozing off.


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Haven't read all the replies but DD was like that and we found she did so much better in her own crib and falling asleep by herself.

Although it took her a night or two to sort it all out, but we could not believe the difference in her sleep quality. We still roomed in though until she was about 11 months.

V


----------



## NizhoniTwice (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justKate* 
Still okay! I'm doing my best at soy and dairy free, and the baby is eating only fruits, veggies, and meat in terms of solids. Last night was a little rougher because she fell out of bed for the first time







but overall things seem better.

The dark red rings around her eyes are gone, which is a major sign that there is a food sensitivity there. The investigation continues....


My daughter is also 10 months old and I had to start swaddling her about 1 month ago. She just could not keep still but was obviously tired (rubbing eyes, slow in movement, cranky, etc.). We don't swaddle every time she needs to sleep. Sometimes if we have a change in routine, she'll fall asleep a lot easier. It's like Kristinekristine said, so many new developments, it's hard to keep still. My little one is cruising, crawling and learning new things almost daily. The new thing now is to sit up after nursing to clap her hands (she learned to clap a few weeks ago) then collapse on me and look for the boob again.









I am curious about the eye rings as I've never heard of that as being related to food sensitivity. Did you read that at the allergy forum?


----------



## UptownZoo (May 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justKate* 
That makes sense. She really can't control herself--she just HAS to move. So what do you use to swaddle them when they get bigger? Just a bigger blanket?

Jersey sheet.


----------



## cinderella08 (Feb 27, 2009)

No judgement or help mama, but wanted to offer hugs!


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

We went through something like this that has me re-thinking swaddling my upcoming baby much beyond the first weeks of life. DD always seemed to respond well to swaddling, so when she got older and bigger and it was a bit too difficult/impractical to keep swaddling her, she had a much harder time getting to sleep. Unlike the OP though, she wasn't scratching or freaking out, she just couldn't stop moving around, or get to sleep. So we would improvise, either taking her arms out of the sleeves in her pajamas and tying the sleeves tight around her so it was pretty similar to being swaddled, or just kind of hold her down. It felt really... odd... like I was doing something wrong, even though I knew I wasn't... but then she could get to sleep before getting so overtired and turning into a sleepy monster.

Anyway, I think it's a good idea to rule out other problems because your dd is so violent and upset about it, but I don't necessarily think it's the wrong thing to do.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UptownZoo* 
Jersey sheet.









Oh that's a great idea. I'm getting a sewing machine for chirstmas







and I can turn some old sheets into swaddlers. So far so good with soy-free and (mostly) dairy free, plus our little modified-swaddle until I can find something better to wrap her up in. --modified because I just wrap a receiving blanket around her front to hold the arms down.

Thank you all for the advice. Now to the sewing forum to learn how to make a weighted blanket!


----------



## etsdtm99 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm just now seeing this thread - glad to hear things are going better, my 1st DD was like that around that ageo .. 8-12 months or so many many nights i had to hold her down or she would not sleep.. i held her on my chest and she would cry for a few mins and then nurse to sleep ..she was always a sleep-fighter and was colicy as a newborn but she got better around 1 year with no diet changes.. she did have obstructive sleep apnea (super huge tonsils) though which wasn't officially diagnosed until 2.5 i suspect that that a lot to do with her fighting sleep and her panicked night wakings as an infant..


----------



## annie2186 (Apr 13, 2009)

I haven't read all of the responses - but someone I know had a son (he's 8 or 9 now) and he had food allergies. Pretty allergic to alot of things as far as I know.

The one thing that stuck out in your post was that you DD would hit her head on the wall. My friends son would do the SAME thing. I think looking into allergies is a really good idea. It took her 7 years to figure it out for her son. Now her youngest DD has the same problem and she was able to help her out in a few days!

(do you ever feel like your first child is kind of an expierment?! I'm glad I'm the 5th!!







)


----------



## jjwifey (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello, I didn't check how old this post was, so I apologize if this is late. I just wanted to say that my daughter was exactly like this as a toddler. We discovered later on that she has some sensory processing concerns, so maybe look up some Sensory Processing Disorder or Sensory Integration Dysfunction tips. Most of them are just occupational therapy exercises or tools that can help even children without SPD.


----------

